# Dandruff



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Maddie has really bad dandruff. I've tried putting Livamol and oil in her feed, that hasnt worked, tried an apple cider vinegar rinse, that didnt work, tried an iodine wash yesterday, I think it has made a little improvement. 

What do you suggest for dandruff?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

head and shoulders


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I wondered about that actually, just human dandruff shampoo. 

Guess that would have been cheaper than the $30 medicated wash from the vet :doh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:doh: 
Probably, keren.
lol.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've used it on market wethers and my sister even used it on her steer.. it works like awesome


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:doh:

feeling pretty blonde right now


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha .. you weren't blonde... you were over complicating it haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Pam ... I know


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use that on my horses sometimes. I told our neighbor once (who also has horses and thinks she knows it all) and she's like omg...I would never use human shampoo on my animals! I'm just like alright then, you keep on spending $40 a bottle on "special horse shampoo"... :ROFL:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Sauve shampoo and their conditioner on my animals . A lot of show people around here use it also. It cheap and works wonderfull. With the conditioner you can leave it on the horse's tail and tame without rinsing it, helps so much with the tangles .
Karen


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> use that on my horses sometimes. I told our neighbor once (who also has horses and thinks she knows it all) and she's like omg...I would never use human shampoo on my animals! I'm just like alright then, you keep on spending $40 a bottle on "special horse shampoo"...


LOL... :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Anyway, I just wanted to add that sometimes dandruff can be caused by fungal/bacterial infections of the skin. If that was the case Medicated Selsun Blue (yes, the stuff for people) works wonders. When my brother was a wrestler, he would use that stuff religiously...and when I was a pet groomer I used it many times for dog skin conditions.

For regular flakiness, any human dandruff shampoo should work fine...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say that you need to get to the root of the problem. Do your goats get cooper? That is one reason they will get dandruff. Now sometimes it is just that fact that they are getting a little to much sun. I give my goats Aloe Vera juice also if they have dandruff. Also BOSS. Black Oil Sun Flower Seeds.

I have to come up with other ways of treating it because you can not bath Cashmere goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know about Sulsun Blue but I have have been told and have experienced that "junky" human shampoos are very harsh on dogs and goats skin. I now only use dog shampoo on the goats and dogs.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I've used Suave shampoo and conditioner on our goats before going to shows. Works great and smells good too!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We use the condictioner on the tails and mains in our herd of horses when they get burs in them. I used Head and sholders on Pani when he has bad dander and he has not had any since.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the alternative suggestions Lori. I will give her a nutrimol drench and chuck a hunk of the copper block in for her - although she's not really one that goes for the blocks. Might need to offer her some loose minerals.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I dont know about Sulsun Blue but I have have been told and have experienced that "junky" human shampoos are very harsh on dogs and goats skin. I now only use dog shampoo on the goats and dogs.


Anti-Dandruff shampoos are usually very moisturizing--I have never had any issue with it drying skin, but I also have noticed that certain human shampoos are kind of harsh when using them on myself...a cheap alternative for pets is Johnson+Johnson Head to Toe Baby Wash--it is even less drying than most pet shampoos I've tried.

Personally, for routine washing, I like using my own homemade soap better than anything else (on me and my pets)--I know exactly what's in it and it is not drying at all...Plus it is unscented...you have to figure that all the fragrance in most shampoos is probably irritating to an animal with a sense of smell many times greater than ours.


----------

